# How do you use the MAC 162 small contour brush?



## athena123 (Feb 18, 2008)

OK, I kind of feel like an idjit for asking this, but how do you use the MAC 162 small contour brush? I went to the CCO at Ontario Mills in hopes of finding the MAC 187 skunk brush, but they didn't have any. Instead, I picked up the 107 [fan brush] and the eyebrow brush in addition to the 162. It felt so nice and soft brushing against my hand I just couldn't resist - I thought it would be great for a large eyeshadow brush but it's too big for the eyes and too small for blush, so any ideas? I don't really do a lot of contouring other than bronzer on the sides of my nose and under the cheekbones. 

Suggestions are welcome! 

Athena


----------



## tripwirechick (Feb 18, 2008)

I use mine for contouring, highlighting and blush. I don't find it too small for a blush brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HTH


----------



## athena123 (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you know of any tutorials for using this? I just tried it and must not be doing it right, I have noticable "racing" stripes alongside my nose and had to wash it all off, LOL


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 18, 2008)

I also bought my brush at the CCO and I had no idea what to do with, but I use this brush the most.  I use this brush to blend foundation and to place powder underneath the eye.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 18, 2008)

applediva, what kind of foundation do you use? Do you use it all over, or just to blend out edges? I don't really apply powder under my eye, do you mean you use it to apply concealer to cover dark circles? 

I'm such a dolt spending $$ on something I have no idea how to use but I have a tendency to leap before I look sometimes. The fun is all in the learning, LOL!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 18, 2008)

The foundation I use is liquid, so then I use a larger brush to blend, I use the 162 to finish up.    I do not use foundation on my entire face, but I do use powder (Natural MSF) on my entire face, so that is why I use the 162 under the eye and above the cheek areas.  I use it more  for the finishing effect.  I do not use concealer under the eye (probably should.) HTH


----------



## Meryl (Feb 19, 2008)

I use mine for highlighting the face.  I think it's best for that.  Then lots of blending.

I have a  Laura Mercier "Angled Eye Colour" brush that is the exact same shape (only smaller) and you're supposed to use that pointy flat part of the angle in the crease of the eye. I can't help thinking I'm not using all the angles of my 162 MAC brush and I should be doing more with it.

It's discontinued, isn't it?


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, the brush has been discontinued. (162 Brush is no longer on the MAC site)


----------



## athena123 (Feb 20, 2008)

I noticed none of the MAC brushes I picked up at the CCO are listed on their website any longer. Are only discontinued brushes available at CCOs?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_I noticed none of the MAC brushes I picked up at the CCO are listed on their website any longer. Are only discontinued brushes available at CCOs?_

 
No, sometimes they have regulars as well.


----------



## athena123 (Apr 1, 2008)

Reviving an old thread; nearly one month later, I've really figured out how to rock this brush and now it's one of my favorites! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use the 162 to pat my mineral makeup on nose and chin since they need the heaviest coverage. I pounce the bristles into the mineral makeup, shake off the excess, then pounce around my nose and chin. Wipe off the bristles, then go back to nose and chin to blend blend blend. The angle is really good for getting around the nostrils. 

Then I can use my skunk brush to stipple either liquid or powdered mineral makeup over cheeks and forehead. With the heavier coverage on the spots that need it and the lighter coverage on the rest of me, all is well


----------

